# Useles Billy Done Started A Greased Goat Roping Bitness $337-F



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

And now he is looking fer someone to give him roping lessons.

Left handed roping lessons, that is


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

Good one Pappy


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Billy was getting to many bitness offers lately.

Had 2 when this thread started.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Pappy was feeling energetic. 

All that typing purt near wore Pappy to a frazzle


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

well,  Pappy gotta go feed da bottle calf.  He is doing real goot.  He tries to nurse on yo leg if'n you ain't got the bottle ready fer him


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Good title Pappy it does a good job of exposing that hidden Urge Billy has to gather more knowledge. An also shows that under lying feeling that he has for animals.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 6, 2015)

We a ropein goats now !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

And the fact that he aint got but one arm.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 6, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> well,  Pappy gotta go feed da bottle calf.  He is doing real goot.  He tries to nurse on yo leg if'n you ain't got the bottle ready fer him



Chet has a nurse cow Pappy.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Here is the school Billy is going to fer roping lessons.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Guess We gonna head on down to the WW and watch that horse race competition. I am on a pool down there and got some horse name borlun or such.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2015)

no mo pics from Quack...


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Here is the school Billy is going to fer roping lessons.



Sure is Pappy, he right in front of the goats and they got his good side. He don't like peeps taking pictures of his bad side.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Cyl


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Billy tolt me he mistook a deer fer a goat. 

Then the fun started.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 6, 2015)

Goot one pappy !


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 6, 2015)

Does anyone know who this cooler belongs too? I'd like to find its riteful owner. I found it in Stewart Co. a few months ago. It does make your beer smell like smoked ky sausage though.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 6, 2015)

Your wife see the pics quack?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 6, 2015)

I thought you was taking a pic of the hole's in the screens of your windows.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 6, 2015)

Those were some nice windows!


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

Dang, nut. Hate to hear about your goat.


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm sunurbt and wore out bad, all for a 1 lb bass.


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

Had a good time with the wife though.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 6, 2015)

Another lame thread 

I mean good 1 ngp


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> no mo pics from Quack...



Rut Row  Watt happened


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 6, 2015)

Hey bigs. How's that wild pork comin along


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 6, 2015)

Didn't know you could rope-a-goat wid won arm


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

Hey Guth


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

No idea who's cooler that is, benben. Good luck finding it's owner!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 6, 2015)

T.P. said:


> No idea who's cooler that is, benben. Good luck finding it's owner!



Thanks T. Its been driving me nuts, every time I reach in there to git a reeb!


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 6, 2015)

Two games down, one left to go.  Been a long afternoon for jb jr.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 6, 2015)

It also had some kind of compartment in the bottom of it. I ain't gone say what it had in it. Only the riteful owner wood know.


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

When I launched the boat, I backed into the water to far and the boat started to launch itself, o I had to jump out of the van and chase after it. Now I got a soaking wet wallet with a bunch of receipts for work ruined.


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> It also had some kind of compartment in the bottom of it. I ain't gone say what it had in it. Only the riteful owner wood know.



Marijuana


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 6, 2015)

Do it! JB JR!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 6, 2015)

Sounds like an awesome day on the water! Mt.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 6, 2015)

Can I not go fishing with you?


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 6, 2015)

Matt? Only won little feesh today? Guess that's why they call it feeshin and not catchin


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 6, 2015)

I don't like to go fishin


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 6, 2015)

I likes catchin


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 6, 2015)

Big race fixin to start. Might have the first triple crown winner in 38 years


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 6, 2015)

Dang it! I missed the race!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Your wife see the pics quack?




Nooooo, she saw the girls when she was leaving for work and axed what I thought about the boob job, evidently, "She got her moneys worth" was not the correct response.. 





mguthrie said:


> Rut Row  Watt happened




Seems like it's against da rulez to post bikini pics.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Pappy just finished planting some cantermelons and about 5 rows of corn in da garden. Da rows are bout 50ft long


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Pappy runt ezerbody off talking bout working.



this sure is a sensitive group


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2015)

I b werkin too Pappy.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jun 6, 2015)

i cut some grass, eating some watermelon now, watching The Middle


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2015)

ClemsonRangers said:


> i cut some grass, eating some watermelon now, watching The Middle





Those kids are hilarious !!


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 6, 2015)

Where isa ereebody. This thread is starting to suck


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 6, 2015)

Hay


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 6, 2015)

We finally have a triple crown winner


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 6, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 6, 2015)

Hey Hilsman the butcherer


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 6, 2015)

Nice try bro. I gots the triple crown floparuskey


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm at home.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 6, 2015)

Drank in reeb.


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 6, 2015)

Yea. I tryt ta steel it. Goot job guth


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 6, 2015)

Been 37 years since we had one a them. Most of yall weren't borned yet or were younglings. I was 11 years old my own selfy


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 6, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Yea. I tryt ta steel it. Goot job guth



You need to stick to butcherin. You not good at thievin


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 6, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Drank in reeb.



Me two tue 2


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 6, 2015)

Yea. I ain't been around but close ta 33 years.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 6, 2015)

Looks like he ran away with it, gut.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

Who.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 6, 2015)

It truly is an amazing feet to win the triple crown of horse racin


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 6, 2015)

He was pullin away. American pharoah


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

Woooo


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

What's a triple crown?


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 6, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> You need to stick to butcherin. You not good at thievin



Lols. I'm ready to skint some more hawgs. Still werkin on that pic for ya. She's at the beach this week. Hopin ta have ya a goot won


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

How do you wear a triple crown?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

Did you say pic?


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jun 6, 2015)

if they would run for an hour, pharoah would have lapped some of them


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

Pics need to be posted hera.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 6, 2015)

ClemsonRangers said:


> if they would run for an hour, pharoah would have lapped some of them



Yep. That's a unique horse right therea


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 6, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Lols. I'm ready to skint some more hawgs. Still werkin on that pic for ya. She's at the beach this week. Hopin ta have ya a goot won



We'll get back down there. As soon as I get all this work done I've got lined up right now. Another 2-3 weeks of this carp and I'll be ready to git out of town


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2015)

T.P. said:


> What's a triple crown?



Win the Kentucky derby, Preakness, and Belmont.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Pappy was done gradjiated high school and were trying to build a bitness for another Boss.  

Pappy remembers da summer of 1978.  it were hot


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 6, 2015)

Now


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 6, 2015)

I caint buy a flop


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

triple crown = coker coaler follered by Pepsi follered by Royal Crown coaler


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

They talking bout T hollering at a paddle boat.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

Don't know about them racin' horses. KD prolly does though. He likes fast racin cars, fast racin horses and fast racing chickens.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Pappy got the done outta high school flop


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

I remember the summer of '78. It was real hot.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

When we got to the WW I actually had the number 5 horse. Won $80. And it was the Belmont not the Preakness.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

I remember sweating a lot that summer. Even more than usual.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Boss likes racing fast spiders.

Spider races are lots of fun, and if you spider loses, you can squorsh him to show your anger


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

KD, you was in WW1??


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 6, 2015)

You remember those horses from the seventies pappy


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 6, 2015)

Bet durt has has racin goats


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 6, 2015)

I remember the winter of '79. Big blizzard up in the north country


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

T.P. said:


> KD, you was in WW1??



Not really, why were you hollering at a paddle boat?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

I got a motorcickle in the Christmas of '79.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

It was kicking up water on me, KD. I did not like it. Plus it was scaring the fish away.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Not really, why were you hollering at a paddle boat?



It prolly would yield to his jet boat boss


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Pappy was done gradjiated high school and were trying to build a bitness for another Boss.
> 
> Pappy remembers da summer of 1978.  it were hot



I was in the 8th grade.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

In crashed that motorcickle a lot.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Who is Worley?


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 6, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I got a motorcickle in the Christmas of '79.



I could have used a snowmobile.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

I remember Secreteriat and Seattle Slew but I didn't remember Affirm


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 6, 2015)

Clop


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 6, 2015)

Flop


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

Worley is a fishing buddy, KD. Is he spreading rumors bout me??


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

1978 was not a good year. I left the family bidness and was pouring and finishing concrete.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Winter of 75 was hard here.  We had over a foot of snow, and it stayed on da ground nearly 3 weeks.

Pappy gots lots of overtime werking in da cheekun plant that winter.  We worked 12 to 14 hours ever day


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I could have used a snowmobile.



I've never seen anyone get a snowmobile for Christmas round here, guth. I guess it would be cool though.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Worley is a fishing buddy, KD. Is he spreading rumors bout me??



He lol about you and called them Jaypaddlers.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Pappy planted some cantermelons this evening.  Gonna go check and see if day be ripe yet.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Billy said as soon as he gets greased goat roping down pat, he is gonna start a greased cheekun roping bitness.  He said cheekun roping is the new chia pet


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 6, 2015)

I feel like a sprang cheekun nexta yall


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 6, 2015)

I think I'm fixing to call off the search for the coolers owner.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Billy said he missed out on the pet rock craze, and didn't want to miss the greased cheekun roping craze


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

Jaypaddlers make me lol long time.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Billy said he lost a cooler with some ....uhhh .... stuff in da bottom of it.  There is a reward for the return of the cooler.

Contact Billy @ da WW, anytime after 1am


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Pappy didn't get to go fetch him some trout guts to fertilize the cantermelons,  so they ain't hardly ripe yet.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

trout guts make the cantermelons ripen real quick


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

what is the penalty fer jaypaddling?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

I had a new calf today Pappy.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm bout ready for a canterlope


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Well one of my cows did.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I had a new calf today Pappy.



that is goot... anther 5 months and you can get some $$$ fer it.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Pappy's Bottle Baby


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

Let's go Nut, I got a life jacket for ya too.


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

Can I ask y'all a favor?


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

And this is really important.


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

Like really really


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Pappy may go check on them cantermelons agin. 

One of them should be ripe by now... after all it has been over 3 hours since I planted them


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

That was quick pappy


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Nice looking calf Pappy, did his ma dessert him?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Matt is asking dis grupe to do sumthin impotent....


lol


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

If y'all ever ever ever hear me say, you know, I think its a good idea to take the 200lb fabricated deck off my zero turn lawnmower so I can turn it over to pressure wash it, make sure you responded with telling me that is the stupidist idea you have ever heard. 




Smh


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

She didn't make any milk.  1st time heifer... gonna breed her back, and if next year no milk, off to da sale.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

mattech said:


> Can I ask y'all a favor?



As long as it don't include anything about a 2 AM post.


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

I almost cut my big toe off, and gave myself a hernia.


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> As long as it don't include anything about a 2 AM post.



I moved it to 2:13 a.m.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Just read back lol at Pnut and my cooler.


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

But my deck is really clean and shiney now.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Billy runs his lawnmower off in da lake about 6 inches deep with the blades running.  He said it washes them out real goot.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Prayers for your toe Matt.


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

I didn't get to grease it though, I let strange barree my grease gun and he returned it with no grease.


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Prayers for your toe Matt.



Thanks Bo$$, I'm just glad it weren't my pinky toe, that one is important.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

trying to start him on calf starter and some alfalfa hay today.  Hopefully by next weekend, he will be eatin some solid stuff.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

prayers for the deck getting reinstalled


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Gonna start training him to drank his milk from a bucket tamarraw


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Pnut that was my smokehouse cooler.


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

I got some new blades for it yesterday, and instead of just reaching under there and changing them, I removed the deck, dragged it out and tipped it over, honestly I was amazed at how much grass/dirt was built up. Its a too less job to remove it, just a bunch of carter pins, but you gotta pick it up about 3 inches to get the carter pin in though.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

you ever raised a bottle baby Boss?  It ain't really hard once you ever get them to start nursing on that rubber nipple.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Prolly get $500 for it right now Pappy.


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

Woooo


...


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

Now


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> you ever raised a bottle baby Boss?  It ain't really hard once you ever get them to start nursing on that rubber nipple.



No, but I did have a cow that had lost a calf adopt one. With a little encouragement.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Matt, I work on a lot of Scag zero turns, and the decks on those babies can really strain you.  Especially the 61in Velocity decks on the Turf Tiger.  Must weigh 325 to 350 lbs.  They make them 3 layers thick in some places, and it is 3/16 plate steel


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Boss, best way to get one to adopt one is to milk mama, and pour the milk over da calf.  Put them together and she will lick the milk off.  Then she can't tell it from her own calf.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

matt = Swamp people


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Boss, best way to get one to adopt one is to milk mama, and pour the milk over da calf.  Put them together and she will lick the milk off.  Then she can't tell it from her own calf.



We squirted some of mikd on the calf.


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Matt, I work on a lot of Scag zero turns, and the decks on those babies can really strain you.  Especially the 61in Velocity decks on the Turf Tiger.  Must weigh 325 to 350 lbs.  They make them 3 layers thick in some places, and it is 3/16 plate steel




That's gotta be rough, if this deck had wheels on the front and back instead of only the front, I think it would have made it 10 times easier. I used my sons raxor scooter to drag it away to wash it. Lol


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> matt = Swamp people



My brother sent that to me. Lol I'll be down in that river in August going after its grandad though.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

yep... once she starts licking on the calf, she can't tell it from her own, and the milk makes it smell like her own. 

This is a fine heifer that had the calf.  I had her in a pasture without much grass and was feeding hay.  I wonder if not enuff protein to produce the milk.  It may be my fault.  She bagged a little, but not enuff to keep him happy and growing.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 6, 2015)

Pappy got some herferds.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

mattech said:


> My brother sent that to me. Lol I'll be down in that river in August going after its grandad though.



Choot it, Mat.  Choot it!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Pappy got some herferds.



Pappy likes herferds... they ain't neer skittish as da black 'uns


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 6, 2015)

Mt had a useles day.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

I keep whistling 'God Save the Queen' when I feed him. Wonder if he will turn out like Vindicator in 'The Rare Breed'???


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

keep wonderin' about them cantermelons. 

hope they don't rot afore mournin


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Pappy likes herferds... they ain't neer skittish as da black 'uns



I got a 7mm-08 that will take care of the skittish ones. I got plenty of room in the freezer too/2/to.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

Pappy got some polled Holsteins.


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Mt had a useles day.



I waited for you at the boat ramp for almost two hours, I'm tired of getting stood up.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

thanks Wobert, but Pappy puts them on a trailer and they brang purty goot money at da auction house.

last week they were over $4 a pound for a 400lb calf.   Cows branging 1800 to 2400 each


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Pappy like them herferds purty goot. 

cross them with a black'un and you can make some $$.  They will brang more that anything else at the auction


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> thanks Wobert, but Pappy puts them on a trailer and they brang purty goot money at da auction house.
> 
> last week they were over $4 a pound for a 400lb calf.   Cows branging 1800 to 2400 each




At those prices, i bet cattle rustling is skyrocketing.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Pappy saw a 3y/o bull brang $5000 dollars the other day.  

Nice bull, but $5k.... not in Pappys pasture.  That sucker can die the next day


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

My neighbor took 8 5 to 8 month old calves to the sale about a month ago, and came home with over 12k after the sale fees.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

right now is the time to get out of the cattle bitness.  Sell the all.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

high $ flop


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

can't afford to flop much


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

Right now is not the time to get into the cattle bitness.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

Benben?


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm gonna go buy a bunch of cows so I can sell them, thanks for the advice pappy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> right now is the time to get out of the cattle bitness.  Sell the all.



What is driving the prices so high?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 6, 2015)

Bout my bed time. Cyl!
I'll be there in the AM, mt.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

feed cost, and the gooberment paid off people to butcher their cows about 6 years back, so there is a shortage of stock.  

Drought in the west ain't helping none either.

I read that 1st quarter, cattle prices were up 17% but production was down 4%.  Now if record high prices don't bring in the beef cattle, what will????


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Wish I had 200 cows right now.


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

See ya then, nut.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Robert I am thinking about taking up cattle rustling. Billy could show me the ropes.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

If Pappy had a brain, he would load them all up fer the auction Tuesday.  Bred cow bringing 2200 to 2600 a head ain't nuttin to sneeze at.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Billy knows all about ropes and roping, but they gotta be greased be4 Billy can rope 'em.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Robert I am thinking about taking up cattle rustling. Billy could show me the ropes.



Yep. He'll show you the ropes and then let you figure out how to use them. He's bad to just want to drive the truck and get his cut.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

a man about 10 miles from here had over 60 head rustled about 6 weeks back.  One of those guys that didn't check his herd very often, and when he went to check on them, over 1/2 of them where missing.  Sheriff said they drove a truck/trailer right to the catch pen and loaded them in broad daylight.

if they got 1500 a head, that would be over $90k

pretty good days work, and when they are hauled to the slaughter house, no evidence either.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2015)

i think i'll go to stewart county tomorrow and get all my stands and feeders ready for the trip home. Think i still got two stands and a eeder up that need to come down as well. I got to get all my stuff out of there before the end of the month.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Pappy bets them blasted deer go in and bust open all the ripe cantermelons tonite and he don't get a single one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2015)

Dang, I shoulda done some rustlin the other day when my neighbors cows got out . .


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

shoot all them cantermelon stompin deer


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Yep, Quack...

there is about 10k on da hoof


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

that little one will bring 1000 by himself


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Day old calf here is bringing 150 to 200 bucks, and most of them die in 3 or 4 days


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

pewpewpewpewpew

Pappy is in a deer killin mood.

Wonder if Billy has got his spot light shined up and ready?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Evening


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Back from vacation


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Had a ball


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

I like them baldy cows.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> a man about 10 miles from here had over 60 head rustled about 6 weeks back.  One of those guys that didn't check his herd very often, and when he went to check on them, over 1/2 of them where missing.  Sheriff said they drove a truck/trailer right to the catch pen and loaded them in broad daylight.
> 
> if they got 1500 a head, that would be over $90k
> 
> pretty good days work, and when they are hauled to the slaughter house, no evidence either.



Don't know who done it I don't guess?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Here's the whiting we caught along with fresh local skrimps, wid hushpuppies


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 6, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> a man about 10 miles from here had over 60 head rustled about 6 weeks back.  One of those guys that didn't check his herd very often, and when he went to check on them, over 1/2 of them where missing.  Sheriff said they drove a truck/trailer right to the catch pen and loaded them in broad daylight.
> 
> if they got 1500 a head, that would be over $90k
> 
> pretty good days work, and when they are hauled to the slaughter house, no evidence either.


Dang pappy. That's why my customers that had cows said they count them EVERY morning


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Don't know who done it I don't guess?



Gots no clue T... this was over near Martin.   

My neighbor just bought 183 acres of land to clean up and put in pasture... paid over 600K for the land, and says he has enuff cows running on 100 acres to pay cash for it.

I don't doubt it, but I would hate to spend that kinda cash on a pasture.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

Good evening gentleman


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Some of these people around here ain't set up where they can even tell you how many cows they are running on the farm.  If they can guess within 20 or 25, they are doing good.  

Some of them don't have good cross fences and cant run the cows through for a accurate count.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Pappy counts his few every morning and every evening.  Sometimes he will count them 3 or 4 times a evening


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Howdy dhd. You catch any fish?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

It helps Pappy's math skills when he is multiplying 1800 x number or cows, but that gets tricky,  so I count ears and multiply by 900


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

That plate of food looks good DHD


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2015)

Good morning from China


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Now I see the Whiting.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2015)

I'd slap a man for food like that dhd


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Good morning from China



What you doing in China Migs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Did you go to China grove?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I'd slap a man for food like that dhd





I'd slap his Momma for a plate of whiting and skrimps.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Gots no clue T... this was over near Martin.
> 
> My neighbor just bought 183 acres of land to clean up and put in pasture... paid over 600K for the land, and says he has enuff cows running on 100 acres to pay cash for it.
> 
> I don't doubt it, but I would hate to spend that kinda cash on a pasture.



That's around $3700 an acre. Does seem a might pricey for pasture lland.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> What you doing in China Migs.



Getting me a wife


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Good morning from China



seems a might far to go for chinese food.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2015)

Lease pasture land less liability.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2015)

Left the boys at the truck stop for a week. Gave them each a fifty.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Getting me a wife



Might better leave it at that.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2015)

Hope they don't drink away. They don't card in sasserville


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Farm Land is bringing 10 to 12 thousand dollars an acre up here right now.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> That's around $3700 an acre. Does seem a might pricey for pasture lland.



I figure he paid about 200k too much, but hey, its his money.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Big money flop


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

Pappy did your neighbor buy clean pasture land?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

What's a fella leasing pasture land for nowadays, pappy? Any idea?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

no, T... he is having to clean it and fence it too.  There was about 100K worth of timber he cut off it, but it will cost him 45 to 50k to clean it and sow it in fescue, much less fence it in.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

T.P. said:


> What's a fella leasing pasture land for nowadays, pappy? Any idea?



I got no idea T.... I can ask around. I know some people that are leasing some.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2015)

Tp gonna be a cowboy baby


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2015)

Quack be lurking.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Farm Land is bringing 10 to 12 thousand dollars an acre up here right now.





Sold my Uncles farm several years ago in Ohio and it went for more than that.  He contracted out with Orville Redenbacher and grew there popcorn.  He was VERY wealthy.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Pappy needs to hit da sack.  this walking and sweatin ain't all it is cut out ta be


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sold my Uncles farm several years ago in Ohio and it went for more than that.  He contracted out with Orville Redenbacher and grew there popcorn.  He was VERY wealthy.



Quacks a rich nephew


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Quacks a rich nephew






Naw, he got really mad when he got back home and I'd sold his farm . .


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Quack gots lots of rich people in his family.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, he got really mad when he got back home and I'd sold his farm . .



Some people just don't understand economic's. I've been selling neighbors houses for years. It helps get the kids thru college.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Quack gots lots of rich people in his family.





Quack ain't one of 'em.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 6, 2015)

JR's team went 2 and 1 today.  Play tomorrow at 10.  This tournament ball thing is rough.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 6, 2015)

Sorry to hear you can't post more pics, Quack.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 6, 2015)

Im out, nite folks.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Me and Wife showing off our winnings at the WW

                IMG_20150606_180735124.jpg


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Night JB.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

Did the bar owner confiscate the winning's to pay off the bar tab?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

KinnieMack is reading up on billy.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

Ranger is hera too.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Did the bar owner confiscate the winning's to pay off the bar tab?



LOL, I think I walked out with $7 more than I walked in with.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2015)

Boss winning big


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

Flop.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Virgil came by earlier and wanted us to check his blood pressure. It was 105 over 60. He wont do what the Dr. tells him and he was just wore out I think. Told him if got to feeling any worse to call 911.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2015)

Past my bed time. New I shoudnt drank that diet coke.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2015)

His bp is better than mine.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm always 138 over 95


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I'm always 138 over 95



Mine is usually around 110 over 70.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

I am bout done for the night. See yuns in the morning. Night to you too Buckfiddy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2015)

Eyerecon I'm done too. Good night sue wong.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2015)

Later ya'll, me n Scrap got this.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 6, 2015)

That was a nice wedding at Millen the Savannah River at Hwy301 was redder than I have ever seen it.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 6, 2015)

I workrd on a plantation that had 4,995 head we worked in 9 days. Daylight till dark.  Steers and heifers brought 16-19 cents/# and cows about a dime. Then we planted corn daylight till dark for the next twenty straight days. Boss man said stick with me boys, summertime comin and the livin is easy. Next thing you know I came to my senses in a newground field too late to plant, picking roots on a Saturday afternoon in July 100 degrees.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

///


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2015)

Kmac in da house..


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 7, 2015)

Mornin. Why am I up so early on my day off?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

X2?!!!^^^^


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 7, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 7, 2015)

Mernin???


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 7, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 7, 2015)

I slept late. Been a while since I slept nine hours.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 7, 2015)

Little slow in herea this morn. I done went an dug bout 10# Yukon gold tators and got a Boston butt on the smoker. What yall up to today?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

I ain't doing nothing today!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

I just woked up!


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I had a new calf today Pappy.



I bet that was painful


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 7, 2015)

I slept good last night too. I think I may of gotten 9 hrs of sleep which is about 2.5 hrs longer than I usually get


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 7, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Little slow in herea this morn. I done went an dug bout 10# Yukon gold tators and got a Boston butt on the smoker. What yall up to today?



I shoulda got a butt for today


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 7, 2015)

No plans today. Except I'm gonna make a menu of healthy food to eat.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 7, 2015)

Migmack said:


> No plans today. Except I'm gonna make a menu of healthy food to eat.



Let us know how that goes...I need to do the same thing. My eating has been out of control lately and haven't been exercising either


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

My brother went offshore fishing this week and brought me some snapper and grouper back. May try to cook them tonite.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

I say fishing, but he actually shot em. That idjit dives down there with em.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 7, 2015)

Got in the fast food bad habbit my body is telling me to stop.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 7, 2015)

Ben Ben got an extreme fishing bro


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Ben Ben got an extreme fishing bro



Yea, he ain't got good sense!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I say fishing, but he actually shot em. That idjit dives down there with em.





peanutman04 said:


>





peanutman04 said:


> Yea, he ain't got good sense!



Nice!
I'd love to do that but my ears are so bad now the pressure would get me before i got 30 feet down. There is a show called Catching "Hades" that revolves around commercial spearfishing in the gulf. Pretty cool to select what you want instead of dropping a hook and hoping for the best.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I say fishing, but he actually shot em. That idjit dives down there with em.





rhbama3 said:


> Nice!
> I'd love to do that but my ears are so bad now the pressure would get me before i got 30 feet down. There is a show called Catching "Hades" that revolves around commercial spearfishing in the gulf. Pretty cool to select what you want instead of dropping a hook and hoping for the best.





This is a friend of a friend of mine.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 7, 2015)

Them some pretty fish. Them boys string them through the eyes.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

Ain't no way I could do it. I'd be scared I'd get hung up or stuck on something down there. And like an ol' black man that works with me says, "Ain't no way I could drank all that water!"


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2015)

Back in the late 80's/ early 90's we were paying $60 a piece for those lionfish for a saltwater aquarium. Hard to believe they got loose in the gulf and are as bad as feral hogs now.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Ain't no way I could do it. I'd be scared I'd get hung up or stuck on something down there. And like an ol' black man that works with me says, "Ain't no way I could drank all that water!"



Werd.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

Cool video, Mr. Nic. My brother showed me that video before he went down there the other day. Didn't take that feller long to get back in the boat.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Back in the late 80's/ early 90's we were paying $60 a piece for those lionfish for a saltwater aquarium. Hard to believe they got lose in the gulf and are as bad as feral hogs now.



They poisonous too ain't they?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> They poisonous too ain't they?



Yep. The tips of all those long fins has a venom sac just under the barb. Beautiful fish but just like all the other non-native species out there, some morons decided to turn them loose and now there is a large breeding population. They are wiping out the juvenile species on the reefs and any other structure out there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2015)

reckon i'll go say Hi to all the peeps, spammers and bots in registrations. BBL!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I say fishing, but he actually shot em. That idjit dives down there with em.



Pnut's bro shoots Snapper roost.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

I wonder if a .243, would have enough knock down power on a red grouper?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I wonder if a .243, would have enough knock down power on a red grouper?



I think it would be fine on B-Liners, but I would want a little more gun for them Red Snappers.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 7, 2015)

I bet he wished he had a 870 with slugs when that Great White showed up, comical how he cocked his little spear gun. That would have really made it mad..........


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

Did he have any trail cam pic before he went.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Whoa boy......Whoa.....


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Billy's on point up hera!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Whoa Billy!!!!!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Dang Billy!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Stupid Billy!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Did he have any trail cam pic before he went.



Yea but sum trespassers stole his memory stick.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> I bet he wished he had a 870 with slugs when that Great White showed up, comical how he cocked his little spear gun. That would have really made it mad..........



I imagine 3 inches of speargun arrow in the snout would take the hunger pains out of even a shark.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

Didn't take long for bammer to shoot down the Bots & smammers.
He loves doing that.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

I thought U where gettin your stands today


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 7, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Them some pretty fish. Them boys string them through the eyes.


I bet the stringer costs more than my rods.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 7, 2015)

Billy needs a spear gun to help rope them greased goats.  Kinda like a cast net.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

Well doggie


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

Its getten warm out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I thought U where gettin your stands today



My help backed out. Something about his apartment complex's swimming pool and wimmens. Young'uns, i swear.  It's kinda hard to climb a tree and unstrap a stand and get back down without killing yourself.
I guess it'll be week after next before i can go. I'm on call starting tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

You should have used the shock collar T.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Billy just runs out of range. We only hunt together for about 3 minutes then he's over a mile away hunting on his own.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 7, 2015)

What's up Billy's


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

Bout to go eat some of that corn I creamed.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 7, 2015)

Got a Hawg on da smoka


----------



## bigelow (Jun 7, 2015)

Did ya cream it good bro


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 7, 2015)

Lookin' good Biggs...........


----------



## karen936 (Jun 7, 2015)

Morning y'all


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

Afternoon Krun.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 7, 2015)

Bigs needs another half of hog to feed his 20 kids


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey kayran


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 7, 2015)

When did Krun get out?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

When will it be ready Bigs?


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 7, 2015)

I didn't think they gave bail fore that.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 7, 2015)

Bail flop


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 7, 2015)

Lee county or Collier Kayran?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

I got to go to that stupid Birfday party at a zoo. I never had a Birfday party in my life. Now they gots to be a big production, with about 30 cameras going taking pictures that will be looked at once.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 7, 2015)

Carp now we all have to drive to Kaintuck next week for a "surprise" party................


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 7, 2015)

Have fun boss I did the same thing last night at a fun park.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 7, 2015)

Be done round 6 bozz


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

They used to have  zoon in Albany, I got to go up there on a field trip. They had a bunch of snakes in a pit too.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

We didn't call it a field trips back the. We call it getting out of school to go see the zoo.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 7, 2015)

Got to be fanzy boss


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 7, 2015)

Keep up with the joneses


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

A field trip meant you were not going to school that day cause you had to pick cotton.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 7, 2015)

Ain't nothing funner than ropein a greasey goat !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

When I was bout 12, they flew us to Albany on an old Southern airways DC 3. Seeing as Albany was only 30 something miles away the trip lasted bout 7 minutes. But we flew round trip so it wasn't so bad. Don't think any one in my class had ever been close to an Airplane before. They gave each one of us an Airplane cigarette lighter. My Mom and Dad were very proud of it, as they had never flew before. My dad questioned me for weeks about what flying was like.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

I think the lighter lit when you turned the propeller on the Airplane.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 7, 2015)

Y'all gonna like that link


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 7, 2015)

*Foxes in my yard*

Foxes


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 7, 2015)

Them foxes rooting up your garden


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 7, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Them foxes rooting up your garden


Trying to learn how to post pictures. Obviously I got more to learn. Ya'll gona rue the day if I ever learn.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 7, 2015)

One of our cheekins came up missin the other and we been seein a fox in the neighborhood the last couple weeks. If I put 2&2 together I'm thankin the fox got the cheekin. I gots a .22 bullet wid his name on it


----------



## karen936 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

What was it like flying, bo$$? I ain't never flew neither.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 7, 2015)

Found the video so no link


----------



## karen936 (Jun 7, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> What was it like flying, bo$$? I ain't never flew neither.



I'll loan you my broom.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 7, 2015)

It's kinda skittish so be careful


----------



## karen936 (Jun 7, 2015)

Also has a mind of it's own.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 7, 2015)

Come on in browndog we don't bite
say something.


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

I just woke up. Woooooo


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

I need one of them!
Does the van come with it?


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

I guess I'm donating my stand to the next person that leases the land in heard county. I ain't never gonna make it over there, pretty much gotta dedicate a half a day to drive there and back.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> What was it like flying, bo$$? I ain't never flew neither.



Don't remember a lot about that trip Pnut. It was bout 57years ago. I dont remember being scared. I hate flying today. That was probably the last time I got on one without downing bout 3 Bloody Mary's before hand.


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey browndawg20886


----------



## karen936 (Jun 7, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I need one of them!
> Does the van come with it?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

BrownDog lives in Maryland, bet he get lots of good crab cakes and soft-shells up there.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 7, 2015)

my hubby from maryland


----------



## karen936 (Jun 7, 2015)

taught me how to pick blue crab


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

Come on in an join us BrownDog. We just sitting around typing whatever on our minds.


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## karen936 (Jun 7, 2015)

and it's mostly about nothing much
might want to put on long tall boots though


----------



## karen936 (Jun 7, 2015)

lots of tall tells told hera


----------



## karen936 (Jun 7, 2015)

we scared off brown dog


----------



## karen936 (Jun 7, 2015)

lost Boss too


----------



## karen936 (Jun 7, 2015)

sorry about your stuff matt


----------



## karen936 (Jun 7, 2015)

don't you have anyone near there
that can get it for ya


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

I imagine I would have to be done like BA on the a-team, before I would get on a plane.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I imagine I would have to be done like BA on the a-team, before I would get on a plane.



I would rather take a Greyhound bus from here to Fairbanks Alaska than fly.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 7, 2015)

Matthew Technically I only live about 10 miles from the Heard county border, let me know if I can help. I could use a new stand.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

We need to get Mac back in here. He had a special knack for getting a New person to post.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 7, 2015)

We don't like to fly either
you'll definitely find us in the 
bar before hand ifn we have to


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Matthew Technically I only live about 10 miles from the Heard county border, let me know if I can help. I could use a new stand.



My lease technically goes til august 1st, if I don't make it over by then, I'll give you directions, and its all yours, its just an old worn out buddy stand anyway, nothing special.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 7, 2015)

I just say that a lake disappeared 
in newnan ga


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks krun


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

Billy done stolt a lake, that billy is a pro.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 7, 2015)

http://www.11alive.com/story/news/local/newnan/2015/06/04/10-acre-lake-vanishes/28489101/


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 7, 2015)

I use to fly home every couple of weeks, I don't miss it either.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 7, 2015)

I'll prolly just leave it there Matt and let my brother in law hunt it.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

I've been high before.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 7, 2015)

Afternoon TP


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

10-4


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

I've flown a goof bit over the last ten years, not really much the last 3 years or so. I can't get on a plane sober, but I was in a plane that dropped a few thousand feet in a matter of seconds. It was horrible, even the flight attendants were screaming.


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

The guy in front of me didn't have seatbelt on and crushed in the overhead storage bin.


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

I have PTSD from it, if I think about it, I start sweating and having anxiety attacks.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

Lol ^^^


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

Lol.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 7, 2015)

Grow up Matt. PTSD is for folks who've been shot, stabbed, beheaded, and snakebit..............


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2015)

T.P. said:


>



There'll never be another icon like Johnny. 
I guess you could add George, Merle, Waylon, and Johnny( Paycheck) to that list.


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

I almost stomped a rattlesnake with sneakers on, but I thought better of it. Maybe that's why I have PTSD.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2015)

Here comes da rain....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2015)

mattech said:


> I almost stomped a rattlesnake with sneakers on, but I thought better of it. Maybe that's why I have PTSD.



I've only killed one rattler. Ran over him 4 times with a golf cart and then took his head of with a pitching wedge on Stonebridge golf course.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 7, 2015)

mattech said:


> I almost stomped a rattlesnake with sneakers on, but I thought better of it. Maybe that's why I have PTSD.



That's just funny rite there.....


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I've been high before.



They called me "747" I didn't do well on the ground.


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey K, you ever been to Madison blue springs state park?


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

I think its down your way.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

My chicks ain't making it k, down to 2.


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

Wife is going next weekend


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

Wants me to go too.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I've only killed one rattler. Ran over him 4 times with a golf cart and then took his head of with a pitching wedge on Stonebridge golf course.



Think I would have used my Driver.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

My 1st time fling I was the one flin the plane. I bought a ultralite with a friend & we would fly it around.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

Matt it was along time ago.

Nut them wild chicks are hard to raise up


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> My 1st time fling I was the one flin the plane. I bought a ultralite with a friend & we would fly it around.



Around what?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

I was hopin that hen would help.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Around the yard?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Around the kitchen?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Around what?



Fields, ponds woods airport where we kept it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

Around and round.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

I drove around a road block one time.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

A big oak tree....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Think I would have used my Driver.



He kept screaming like a little girl and wouldn't climb down from the top of the cart.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

Empire State Building.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

Dive Bomber.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 7, 2015)

Good afternoon gentleman and Krun


----------



## bigelow (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey hey hey everybilly


----------



## bigelow (Jun 7, 2015)

I heard billy witnessed a real live super hero save a life


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

K is a pielet?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

Sold the plane when I got married the 1st go round & my 67 camaro. Both would fly.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

The Quincy airport down from the house still has a few ultralites there.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 7, 2015)

How's that wild pig comin along bigs


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 7, 2015)

Flip


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 7, 2015)

Plop


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 7, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I heard billy witnessed a real live super hero save a life



Almost said something about that, but I.  Let it gooooo


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

Wooooooooo


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 7, 2015)

flop guth?


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 7, 2015)

Goot one........


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

I used to go through Quincy a lot K. They grew a lot of that shaded tobacco down there back in the day.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 7, 2015)

I just flopped my hawg thread on the cafe it felt wrong


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

Then there was a bunch of Shady pilots down there flying ultra lites.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 7, 2015)

I thought they made nails there.........


----------



## bigelow (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey ldave, boss,  Kenny?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

Afternoon Bigs. I think I can smell that hog cooking from here.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 7, 2015)

Quincy is the short way to St. George from hera........


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

Got the garden tilled and it is looking good. My cantaloupes are blooming.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 7, 2015)

Biggs, you wearin' that new apron?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

Preen is my friend.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

Rutabagas not looking to good.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 7, 2015)

I just cut my first jalapeno, gasping for air and prolly lookin' for a branch in the am.........


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

Think I put too much salt around them. I don't like them. The wife will say, wonder why Rutabagas wont grow up here.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 7, 2015)

Good job Bo$$.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

Bo$$ killed his toot roots.


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

Some fresh roastneers would be good right now.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

Did you boil any of that corn Pnut?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

Bet Scrapy done ate some Rutabagas.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Around 1980, me n my ol man pulled dude and his ultralite out of lake Lanier. He was showing off about a foot above the water, then it all went wrong.

K, you ever crash in the lake?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Bet Scrapy done ate some Rutabagas.



He can have my share too. Rutabega's, beets, and eggplant are 3 things i'll never look forward to eating.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 7, 2015)

eggplant is ok... beets and rooterbeggers nope, no way


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

Was he Jayflying T?


----------



## karen936 (Jun 7, 2015)

eggplant is goot, I love beets, no rutabega's for me


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

I like to roll slices off egg plant in meal and fry them. Wife likes parmenjohn. I don't.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

A pickled beet is good. But I like bout any pickled veggies.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

T took off and went fishing.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

I have never seen a egg plant.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

I got to take off pretty soon or I will miss the zoo party.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 7, 2015)

Yes pickled is goot


----------



## karen936 (Jun 7, 2015)

drive safe boss


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

He was kflying, KD.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> A pickled beet is good. But I like bout any pickled veggies.



Pickled eggs, pickled pigsfeet, pickled sausage pickled okra.... all good. Even pickling can't save a beet.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey folks. That is all I gotta say.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2015)

Gonna do simple chicken alfredo for supper with some garlic bread. 
Some tyson pre-cooked chicken breast from sam's Club, re-heated and chopped, one jar of Three brothers 4 cheese roas and then mix in some cooked rigatoni and stir well, sprinkled with cheese.
Good stuff!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Hey folks. That is all I gotta say.



How was the fishing yesterday?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 7, 2015)

Eyerecon I'll goto Kroger's olive bar.


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

That's all y'all got to say?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

Well I guess I better get on out of here, they aint gonna bring that zoo to me.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

Putting it off to the last second. Hoping it rains and they move it to Chuky Cheese.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

Cyl with my zoo hat on.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 7, 2015)

PNut commented on my butt in my thread in the cafe. I didn't know he liked me like that. Very awkward


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 7, 2015)

Have fun boss. It's a zoo out therea


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 7, 2015)

Well I might as well


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 7, 2015)

Get another


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 7, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 7, 2015)

While no ones lookin


----------



## oops1 (Jun 7, 2015)

I ain't catched up


----------



## oops1 (Jun 7, 2015)

Too far behind


----------



## oops1 (Jun 7, 2015)

2nd post up in hera^^^^^


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

oops, U mizzed alotta nutten.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

Bow season is just around the corner.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

I do better wid da 22 mag.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 7, 2015)

Medium oops n em got 2nd in city.. Heartbreaker cuzz we were up the entire game. They put him on the hill with no outs and bases loaded they were not confused by a not so overpowering lefty with a goot curve ball. He gave up 4 and blamed the loss on himself.

Med oops n them got 2nd in a 10u all freaking day tournament yesterday. Woooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

I plan on killen 11 deer... Don't want to fill all my tags.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

Woooo to the oops's!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

oops#1


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

Shangalanga lang lang


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

This is not the moonshine talkin.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

4 wid da bow & 7 wid the riffel.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

Bass is a good eaten fish.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

eyerecon I'm it in here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Bow season is just around the corner.



5 months is "just" around the corner?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

4 months...


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

Gotta have sumpan to look forward to.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

Don't bust my bubble.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

I may need some practice time with that bow.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Don't bust my bubble.



No bubble busting here. Thought it started in october....ish.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

Maybe find a sponcer & get a new bow.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I may need some practice time with that bow.



I'll use my crossbow. Don't have to practice very much.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

September 2nd weekend


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

Around Oct. 18 is rifle.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

I want a spotted jacket outa some of my bow kills.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 7, 2015)

Fuzzy, I like that one on Washington Rd. rite across the street from Bobby's place.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm trying not to think too much about deer right now. Possibilities are few and far between but the following year i'll have money again.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 7, 2015)

I can put you on a lease just north of Columbus for $200 Robert.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

Not bad.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> I can put you on a lease just north of Columbus for $200 Robert.



I appreciate it, Dave but this year will be a write-off. Daughters in college and trying to get to post-graduate doctor degree, marriage next march, and all these medical bills for the wifes lung cancer have got me just staying home for the most part.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 7, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> 4 months...


 2 months. and maybe sooner. depends on if they leave my garden alone.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

Bammer, this lung cancer..... Wasit caught in time ?
U can always kill a deer wid me.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 7, 2015)

Bama got a tough lady


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Y'all don't add good. 3 months.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

90'ish days.


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

Wut?


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 7, 2015)

T.P. said:


> 90'ish days.


You are right. June 7 to Aug 15. Here.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 7, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Y'all don't add good. 3 months.



Right again. I derived my answer by minusing.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 7, 2015)

Anyway, I figure somebody will tell me it's here and I'll give it a couple of months till the weather is fitting.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 7, 2015)

Picked my first habonaroow and hollowpenia pods today. Strung some beans and put a gash in them 2 peppers and threw them in the pot. My eyes are about to fry out of my head.


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

True


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 7, 2015)

97 of the hottest days of the year till bow season. It'll be here before you know it


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

Talk about a serious lazy Sunday, don't get these that often.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 7, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> 97 of the hottest days of the year till bow season. It'll be here before you know it



I can sit in air conditioning and eat hot peppers but I can't sit around in hot and look for a deer.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Woooooooo.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Yo, matt and Scrap.


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

Yo T


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

Flop????


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 7, 2015)

mattech said:


> Talk about a serious lazy Sunday, don't get these that often.


 Has been so far but I got a guest coming later tonight.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 7, 2015)

Did you ever get your grass to growing MT?


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

Somewhat, but I've got a lot of weeds


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Mt stoled that flop like a pimped out Cadillac.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Gone get a lot of weeds inda sprang.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Weeds can be dressed up pretty though.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Most erybody round here has weed yards.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 7, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Mt stoled that flop like a pimped out Cadillac.



Sho did now.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

I keep my weeds mowed about 4 inchy high and they look fabulous.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 7, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Most erybody round here has weed yards.


Green is green and holds the soil in place.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

I wonder if quack has any more pics to show?


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 7, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I keep my weeds mowed about 4 inchy high and they look fabulous.



I ain't got a lawn mower. I cut my yard with a bush hog and it looks good to me.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 7, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I wonder if quack has any more pics to show?



I think he is out the habit.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 7, 2015)

Showin pics is hard work. I been tryin all afternoon.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Old habits are hard to break.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

What you need to know, Scrapy?


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 7, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Old habits are hard to break.


New habits are hard to get.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

I can't afford all my habits, I bum alot. I show up when I know U gotit.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

That is the nices deer stand I've seen in awhile.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

The deer will say, hey lets go look at that deer stand.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

It kind a makes me skittish in it, k.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

t p will say chootem daddy.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 7, 2015)

T.P. said:


> What you need to know, Scrapy?


 I got a girl to show me how to post a pick to ya'll on my cellphone. All My pics are in my cellphone. I don't post from my cellphone often cause I can't see what I am doing. Never the less, after I posted that one pick today. I cannot get that place off Gon. My phone is stuck about 2:30 pm. and I can't even tune back into ya'll on my phone. I figure it just ain't meant to be. I might get like Quack.or worser.


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

That's a 5k$ deer stand
 Lol


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

When the deer walk out, it will look like they walkin on rice paper. Very carefull. They know one of them will not make it.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

What's you phone doing now, scrapy? Its stuck on gon?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

No kidding. Them fellas have been there I bet 8 weekends working on it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Bammer, this lung cancer..... Wasit caught in time ?
> U can always kill a deer wid me.



Thanks, Kenny.
It was early  last year and they removed the lower half of her left lung. It was a slow growing type of tumor so the prognosis is good. She has to have multiple x-rays, scans and bloodwork every few months and even with co-pays we never can seem to catch up. 
She starts her new job in the morning and hopefully we can get back on track once she's got a check coming in as well.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

Someone knows how to frame..


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

We got them at framersonly.com


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Someone knows how to frame..



Billy's good at that. 
"It wasn't me! I was home at the time! I DID see Daryl, Rufus, and Larry drive by with something under a tarp in the back of the truck!"


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 7, 2015)

That is one sharp lookin deer stand/cabin in the sky


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 7, 2015)

You can sleep in that joker. You just wake up an stick your gun out the winder and hunt


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

Thats good, bammer. Glad it all worked out. I have no problem with U hunten that pea patch area. I'm the only one there. I have several places to hunt as U have seen.
I've only killed does there with my bow, & rifle


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 7, 2015)

You could light up the field or woods with a light and hunt all night


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

O got ol gobbler behind the house gobblin his head off.


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

They need a solar panel/a fridge and a microwave.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

Roger Rabbit got framed..

TP will not be lonely.


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

Shoot em T


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

He put a solar powered ceiling fan in it.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Turkey still gobblin.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Go git him, k.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

Call to him & put a decoy out. that will shut him up.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Bout 200yards away.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Dang. He hammering down.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 7, 2015)

T.P. said:


>



I just saw this pic LOL!!!!!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Sounds like he roosted in a pine.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Glenn was that high at the beach one night.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

I done kilt enough of dem this year T. O what the heck, here I come. 410 wid #4 shot.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 7, 2015)

Flop


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

I know where I'd be in the AM!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

Eerrr 22 mag......... top of pine


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 7, 2015)

Missed/stolt flop


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

BkW kilt the ones at our house.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

While I was in Ga. turkey hunten. She cheated.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2015)

I reckon i'll go do some registrations.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

No one you know is here!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

Show nuff.

big is fixen to get into a cookoff contest in his thread....


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

no1uno is here. & I mean that.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

I'll be a judge!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

ONU1ON is here.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 7, 2015)

T.P. said:


> What's you phone doing now, scrapy? Its stuck on gon?


 It's dingin every couple of minutes but I'm scared that's text from other women. Not tonight's guest.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

need more than 1 judge. UBDA1JUDGE


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

I don't no1uno.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

Ibdajudge2


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

Where U from NO1 Ino


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

Still won't know no1uno after he reads all this. Cause he won't post.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

Inounono1


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

Red snapper and red grouper!


----------



## NO1UNO (Jun 7, 2015)

Louisiana.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Red snapper and red grouper!



Looks mighty fine, Ben!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2015)

NO1UNO said:


> Louisiana.



Congrats on your first post! 
Louisiana? Good place to eat a fine meal, wouldn't want to live there.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

Well hay no1uno!


----------



## bigelow (Jun 7, 2015)

Looks good bro

Last pics of the hog cook are on the cafe


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

Y'all be nice, no1 is here!


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 7, 2015)

NO1UNO said:


> Louisiana.


Welcome Louisiana.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

i just found a jar of shine, was lookin fo some jam.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

Louisiana got sum good fishing and a sorry college football team.


----------



## NO1UNO (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello all Billy's. I had many laughs reading post in hera.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Hay, NO1UNO!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Scrapy is hung up on his phono.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Hold the power button and turnt it off, scrapy.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

Bet that would be good smeared on some toast k!


----------



## bigelow (Jun 7, 2015)

No knows taharp I bet


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

That turkey still a gobblin.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

Feel free to join in no1.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 7, 2015)

Tsharp 

No1 been stalking billy for almost a year  welcome to the club


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Coyotes is a hollerin too.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Gotha reglur wildlife refuge round here.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

NO1UNO said:


> Louisiana.



Welcome, feel free to join us anytime.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Louisiana got sum good fishing and a sorry college football team.


----------



## NO1UNO (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks guys. bbl


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

Have you seen or heard turkeys there before T?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

T P need to buy bulk ammo.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

My fangers smell like fish.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

You won't to lease it out T?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

I'll give you $10 a aker.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

I only need a aker.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 7, 2015)

My fangers smells like BBQ


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello no1uno


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

Bo$$ gone be proud of us tonite!


----------



## bigelow (Jun 7, 2015)

I'd give 10.01 n acre only need 2


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

Good thing your first post is Sunday night, that is the cheapest time to post, your bill won't be touch, minus the handling charges, andinor hidden fees.


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

I just need a quota acre


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

He will be confused when we tell him no1 posted.


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

I need to find some land to trespass on.


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

Not sure if I'm gonna join a club yet or not.


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

Don't sound like there are many options for land to lease in my area.


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

I may sneak on over to Hollywood California freeway rd.


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

Shoot some deer and find some cannon balls


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

I mean arraheads


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

Maybe find a lost truck


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

Or a burnt down tent.


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

I think I know no1uno


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

I believe we met before


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

Not sure if he is some1ino


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

Sum ting wong


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Have you seen or heard turkeys there before T?



Yeah....I used to shoot them off the back porch. They was a load of them when I built here on 07. Some reason they left after about 5 or 6 years.


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

They got tired of getting shot at


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

I never thought of it that way.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

I figured the deer ran them off.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

They said in the food plot forum that farmers putting chicken poo on the fields killed them all. I don't know so much about that since they been putting chicken poo on fields for ever since they was chickens making chicken poo.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

That is strange T.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Tell me about it, benben.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2015)

ninemohowas


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Flopped it and didn't even know it.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Post some pics, Quack.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ninemohowas



9 more hours for me too. Then i start a call week at the big house.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

_Wish I knew how to post pics._


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

_Maybe one day._


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 7, 2015)

*Rudabegha*

Rudabegha 10 months old.  No bigger than a carrot!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

_Bein able ta pell wood be nice also._


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

<-->-<
I kan draw.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

Scrapy bout to git it figured out.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Scrapy the man! 



'cept for them neck pinchin pics.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hope bo$$ didn't got mauled by a Tiger today.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

Just got back from the Birfday Party. It was a zoo down there.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

Mite want to read back bo$$, no one posted.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

Glad you made it back safe and sound!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2015)

...


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

I read UNO's post. Did anyone check his ID?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Just got back from the Birfday Party. It was a zoo down there.



next time take the grandkids. They'll help calm down the grownups.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

Just 3 old timers in here now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Post some pics, Quack.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 7, 2015)

Bedtime! Cyl!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> next time take the grandkids. They'll help calm down the grownups.



It was like 95 degrees, muggy and no breeze.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

The zoo actually closed at 6 oclock. They came around and gave us all waist bands, and we had the whole place to ourselves. Don't know who had the bright idea of turning 30 kids under 8 years old loose in a zoo.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

The bathrooms were in the snake pit building and after they closed the zoo, it was pretty dark in there. Kinda creepy, I kept looking around half expecting to see a Fer de Lance come slithering by.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 7, 2015)

Glad yall ok


----------



## bigelow (Jun 7, 2015)

I done kilt the br


----------



## bigelow (Jun 7, 2015)

'Twas bad


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

Herro


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

...


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

I know ebola


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 7, 2015)

Eboler was Shemitah's youngest sister, by a differunt baby daddy, 2 times removed


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 7, 2015)

t likes to wooooo


Pappy thinks T is 1/2 owl


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

Wooooooooooo


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 7, 2015)

now T sounds like a rain train coming through.  Pappy heard a rain train tonight right at 10


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> The zoo actually closed at 6 oclock. They came around and gave us all waist bands, and we had the whole place to ourselves. Don't know who had the bright idea of turning 30 kids under 8 years old loose in a zoo.





"waist bands???"


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

Evening Pappy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "waist bands???"



lol, that's what they needed. I meant wrist bands.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

In fact I could use a waist band.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 7, 2015)

hey Boss.   Pappy just got home from Mom's house.  Took Dylan pond fishing.  He caught 2 12 to 14 inch long bass.

It was nice to just goof off for a few minutes and chat with mom and dad.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> lol, that's what they needed. I meant wrist bands.





Thought mebbe they'd linked all dem chillunz together


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Pappy is a night owl here lately.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 7, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Scrapy bout to git it figured out.



This is wobin I posted the pic on the carrot sized rudabegha.  I cant spell, but SW still hired me!  Havin a good time trying to figure out what Scrapy is posting since I'm doing the posting.  Nite all and happy flights.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

Very Strange.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Well hay there, Wobin!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

One of the snakes got loose at the zoo.




                                   IMG_20150607_195540207_HDR.jpg


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey wobin


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Won't be long and I'll hit 50,000 absolutely useles post. Quite a feat.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Bo$$ is way ahead of me though.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2015)

Me n t.p. is calling it a night. Happy flights to all.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> One of the snakes got loose at the zoo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





that should thin the herd of chilluns!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 7, 2015)

Pappy is off to bed too

Nite ezer body.  Nite Buckfiddy, where ever you be.

God bless


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

Wobin needs to sign up Scrapy. That way she could keep up with you.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

Night Pappy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

Everybody gone to bed.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

Night all You Useless ones. And to the first useless one to, Buckfiddy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2015)

Last useless one standing/sitting.


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2015)

Me!


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> The zoo actually closed at 6 oclock. They came around and gave us all waist bands, and we had the whole place to ourselves. Don't know who had the bright idea of turning 30 kids under 8 years old loose in a zoo.


 Under 40 ys old Bo$$... You evever bin skinnydippin with the hynoscherresesesces?


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2015)

Scrapy here, his girlfriend must have left.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 8, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Eboler was Shemitah's youngest sister, by a differunt baby daddy, 2 times removed


Dats just de way it bees some times sometimes Pappy.   I  went to a wedding I got invited to  where my mother and his mama were double first cousins. Ain't funny yall . Turns out my great granddaddy married a woman  and her grand daddy married a woman that was related but they were  two brothers that married two sisters, all un related.  It gets complicated, but there, You have it.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 8, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> _Wish I knew how to post pics._


Lets take lessons. We might could learn how tio Shag and walts and two step. All that stuff. 10 dolla mo we might learn a line dance, and fo another tendollay the karaoeky Bfeller arstist might teach us how to BOOGETY BOOGETRY

Git Down, KC.MKinnie.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 8, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 8, 2015)

Scrapy? Mornin


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 8, 2015)

Mournin.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

Folks blowen the horn at me this mornin


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

I slowed down


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

Sat thru the greenlite


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

They liked it


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 8, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

One of them had a horn that didn't work


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 8, 2015)

Took me forever to catch up


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 8, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 8, 2015)

Hey geebler


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

He waved i approval wid only one finger


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

I waved back the sameway


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

That excited him


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

At week niw


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 8, 2015)

Mornin'


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 8, 2015)

Whut I mist?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

Free drinks at the WW last nite


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2015)

Anyone seen wobin


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Mornin!!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 8, 2015)

I hope Wobin helps Scrapy with his picher posten skills.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 8, 2015)

I bet scrapy got some good pics to post.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 8, 2015)

Lftt


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2015)

On my way home from werk this morn, had a lil knee grow give me the fanger from the back of a school bus. 


I gave 'em two right back.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Quack = people person


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2015)

Started to bust a cap in 'em wit my 9 . .


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2015)

Fo real


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2015)

morning y'all, Tired and sweepy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2015)

no lie


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 8, 2015)

Morning


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 8, 2015)

Back to work after a week off


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 8, 2015)

The week flew by!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2015)

Quack sharin da luv


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2015)

first post in herra


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 8, 2015)

Lot of road rage going on in here.


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2015)

Wooo


----------



## oops1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Useles


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2015)

I gotz to crash, be useless bro's .


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 8, 2015)

mernin???


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

Sitten on TP s back porch waited on the gobbler


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 8, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Sitten on TP s back porch waited on the gobbler



Be careful where you shoot. I'm in a deer stand by his garden waiting on a deer and Im not wearing orange.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 8, 2015)

Mornin peeps


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 8, 2015)

Whistle if you see TP coming up the drive


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 8, 2015)

Its hot.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 8, 2015)

Don't shoot tp he's dressed up as a rabbit


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 8, 2015)

Sorry , I took the last beer out of TP's fridge kmc


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 8, 2015)

I need to remember to pick my beer cans up when I leave


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 8, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I slowed down


Kmc, you ever get a feelin  them folks that act like guests of Billy get their writing inspiration from us?

A night with Billy is a cheap night dream to homogenize about.
Wobin gone to the wild blue yonder.  I reckon. Probly NYC , Denver ,  Atlanter,  by now. She got a lot of git up and go. I can voich for that.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Be careful where you shoot. I'm in a deer stand by his garden waiting on a deer and Im not wearing orange.



Not my problem,u poacher


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 8, 2015)

Guy just came by the shop. He seen the help wanted sign.  axed him if he could run a millin machine. He said naw but eyes con run a fokliffa.  I axed him if he meant forklift and he got mad


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2015)

ror's


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 8, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Kmc, you ever get a feelin  them folks that act like guests of Billy get their writing inspiration from us?
> 
> A night with Billy is a cheap night dream to homogenize about.
> Wobin gone to the wild blue yonder.  I reckon. Probly NYC , Denver ,  Atlanter,  by now. She got a lot of git up and go. I can voich for that.



Billy can sure inspire a writer


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 8, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Guy just came by the shop. He seen the help wanted sign.  axed him if he could run a millin machine. He said naw but eyes con run a fokliffa.  I axed him if he meant forklift and he got mad



You was Kinda rough on him Hils. Aint nobody can run a millin machines at one time.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 8, 2015)

Hils works for a big outfit.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 8, 2015)

Morning what chall doing


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 8, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Not my problem,u poacher


Come on over. You can sit on the bed in the back bed room and put the window up. It is a zoo out there.


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Guy just came by the shop. He seen the help wanted sign.  axed him if he could run a millin machine. He said naw but eyes con run a fokliffa.  I axed him if he meant forklift and he got mad



I think the same guy came by here Hils...............


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2015)

first post in herra^^^


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2015)

^^^^not a goat


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2015)

flop


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2015)

i'll take it......


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 8, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Billy can sure inspire a writer


No!! Writers inspire me.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Come on over. You can sit on the bed in the back bed room and put the window up. It is a zoo out there.



Thanks scrapy. Y'all C I get invites.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

Good flop. Goat


----------



## karen936 (Jun 8, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, Kenny.
> It was early  last year and they removed the lower half of her left lung. It was a slow growing type of tumor so the prognosis is good. She has to have multiple x-rays, scans and bloodwork every few months and even with co-pays we never can seem to catch up.
> She starts her new job in the morning and hopefully we can get back on track once she's got a check coming in as well.



Sorry about your wife Bama hope she makes a full
recovery and yall get everything better.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

My O My


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

Lions Tigers & Bears


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 8, 2015)

No baby, krun?


----------



## karen936 (Jun 8, 2015)

No if not this week they will induce
her on Monday week.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 8, 2015)

thanks for asking.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 8, 2015)

I was plum lazy this weekend


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You was Kinda rough on him Hils. Aint nobody can run a millin machines at one time.


Jawbs is slow out there B0$$. Gotta get up an go an prove your worth. What I say.
But I am ole faggerty .


----------



## karen936 (Jun 8, 2015)

It poured here yesterday


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 8, 2015)

She needs to go ride around on a 4 wheeler, that's what I did with my wife.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 8, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> she needs to go ride around on a 4 wheeler, that's what i did with my wife.



lol


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Jawbs is slow out there B0$$. Gotta get up an go an prove your worth. What I say.
> But I am ole faggerty .



You're an ole what????


----------



## karen936 (Jun 8, 2015)

Y'all still hiding in TP's
yard I see the truck coming


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 8, 2015)

Only problem was it that it was about 2 months early. and she had to go on bed rest for the rest of the time.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 8, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> She needs to go ride around on a 4 wheeler, that's what I did with my wife.



That Pnut is such a patient and caring type of guy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 8, 2015)

Surprised you didn't put her an a peanut picker.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 8, 2015)

I walked her a lot with the last one
but they come when they ready to come


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 8, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> You're an ole what????



Yea Scrapy. We need some clarification


----------



## karen936 (Jun 8, 2015)

she's close


----------



## karen936 (Jun 8, 2015)

I looked it up I got nothing


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2015)

what i miss


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 8, 2015)

hay


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Surprised you didn't put her an a peanut picker.



I made her do that after she got out of the hospital.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

They makes fun of the dawgs in the storts


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

Sports


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 8, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Thanks scrapy. Y'all C I get invites.


All Billys got standin invitatations.. Ya'll can stand if you want to but I would advise, bring your runnin shoes.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 8, 2015)

Neighbor got a new goat. He asked for name suggestions. I said name it Rydert.. True story


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

I took for them dawgs


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

Nice goat


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 8, 2015)

Kinda looks like Derts goat on crack


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

Greasy is a good one also


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 8, 2015)

Neighbor was grilling stuffed jalapenos wrapped in bacon and dropped one. Goat ate it. Goat took a squat not long after and spent the rest of the afternoon licking his butt.


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Neighbor got a new goat. He asked for name suggestions. I said name it Rydert.. True story


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 8, 2015)

Pappy was Grizzly Adams?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks for all the details, mark


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

A good goat will do that


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 8, 2015)

Lols.


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2015)

Smh


----------



## karen936 (Jun 8, 2015)

now he gonna have both ends
burning


----------



## bigelow (Jun 8, 2015)

Lol


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

I keep lols


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 8, 2015)

Today is Ridirts's goat Birfday.


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2015)

Happy birthday ryderts goatdog


----------



## karen936 (Jun 8, 2015)

happy birthday goat


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2015)

ready for lunch


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2015)

flp


----------



## karen936 (Jun 8, 2015)

nice flop mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2015)

Happy birthday Dirts goat.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 8, 2015)

Good morning Krun.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thank you Krun


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

About time for lunch


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 8, 2015)

Bo$$ and Durt's goat have the same birfday! Happy birfday to boaf!


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2015)

it's not a goat......and it's not her birthday.....


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

Monday lunches are great


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 8, 2015)

Gotta head to the Dr today for lots of blood work. It sure has been nice for bout 4 months not having to do this. I wouldn't even go, but Linda has left me no Choice. Cyl.


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2015)

goot luck with that KyDawg.....I've always hated to be poked and proded....


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2015)

Dirt's goat and Bo$$ have their birthday on the same day????  Awesome!  Happy Birthday fellers!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

Gotta get this lunch over quick, think I"ll only take a two hour lunch


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 8, 2015)

karen936 said:


> nice flop mud


What in the world you doin up this time of morning  Krun?


----------



## karen936 (Jun 8, 2015)

Morning Boss good luck


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

Good luck with it boss


----------



## karen936 (Jun 8, 2015)

Talking to a bunch of billy's


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 8, 2015)

Yall be good in here today. Yall know what good is.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 8, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Gotta get this lunch over quick, think I"ll only take a two hour lunch



You should be able to fit a 12 pack in


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2015)

good luck wif your tests and so forth Boss.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 8, 2015)

rydert said:


> it's not a goat......and it's not her birthday.....



But 

 But. a goat 
chased me 
around  as a kid 
and
tripped me up 
by the yankles.





So, explain that away 
sivupley


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2015)

Woooo


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2015)

Nitram?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 8, 2015)

morning yalll


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 8, 2015)

hey mattech


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2015)

Woooooooooo


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2015)

Booom


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2015)

Bang


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2015)

Walla walla


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2015)

Bing


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2015)

Babg!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

Boss, I'm the prime example of how a GON member should act.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 8, 2015)

the flop kang is hera


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 8, 2015)

Good luck on your test bo$$!


----------



## karen936 (Jun 8, 2015)

later y'all


----------



## ccherry (Jun 8, 2015)

Wut I miss???


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 8, 2015)

Mat, technicality./... Are you trying to be totally useless already today?????????

You ain't got to try hard.

Bo$$  says over extending yourself is bad.

Ain't quite sure 'bout Billy"s take on it. Yetti.





Reckon I'll find out on Live Five News.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 8, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Boss, I'm the prime example of how a GON member should act.


I think I think I shall follow your shining exsample, kmac


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 8, 2015)

ccherry said:


> Wut I miss???



You catch any fish?


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2015)

Hey ccherry, how was the vaca?


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2015)

Sorry scrapy, I'm an over achiever at under achieving


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 8, 2015)

I peeked     out side and it Is, starting to get light outside I report ted
 back to theother in        mates.  "Bout greeneggtime'


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 8, 2015)

Hey Bruno


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2015)

What happened to no1uno


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 8, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I peeked     out side and it Is, starting to get light outside I report ted
> back to theother in        mates.  "Bout greeneggtime'



Well ok then


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 8, 2015)

mattech said:


> What happened to no1uno



He's taking a douce


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2015)

Well


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2015)

Floo


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2015)

That flop made me ashy


----------



## oops1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Yay


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 8, 2015)

I bin a white collar criminal.  Sheriff sho can cook some good grits as far a I am concernened.

I think I remember talkin to my prossecuter and I said something about , I think I can bring in 50 votes.....


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 8, 2015)

I am on the OUTSIDE NOW. Thank GOODNESS they releaasedded  me out of bondage to live a free life. Ain'T this gOVERNMENRTT GREART???


----------



## ccherry (Jun 8, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> You catch any fish?



Fishing was terrible JB.....or I'm just a terrible fisherman. Caught a bunch of junk fish


----------



## ccherry (Jun 8, 2015)

mattech said:


> Hey ccherry, how was the vaca?



It was great MT! Thanks for axing


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2015)

Wooooio


----------



## T.P. (Jun 8, 2015)

I wish Billy wasn't in county lockup.


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2015)

T.P. got a wrecking ball....


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 8, 2015)

' CEP FOR I  still got encumberancccccccces an lienns an crazy stuff lingerin over my head as a "free man", Are we talkin1860s or what?


----------



## ccherry (Jun 8, 2015)

It's to hot to be workin TP, wait til Fall


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2015)

2015?.....


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2015)

Yo!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 8, 2015)

Bo$$ gone get banded. He posting in the wrong thread.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 8, 2015)

smartphone gone get him in trouble.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 8, 2015)

Has anyone seen him? Is he banded?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 8, 2015)

He may be stuck in the old thread.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 8, 2015)

I hope he's ok.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 8, 2015)

Nope. Hes been banded.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 8, 2015)

I bet he comes back as KYDOG.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2015)

The birthday boy done lost it.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 8, 2015)

I miss KD already.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I miss KD already.



I never did care for him......it was always about him and his birthdays.......self centered lil feller if you axe me


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

All this goat talk was runnin together


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2015)

he is starving for attention


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2015)

attention flop


----------



## T.P. (Jun 8, 2015)

I bet he thinks were treating him like doc44 since no one will talk to him.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

I almost started another one


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

I go to lunch & drink a few. Come back an it's ova a 1000


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

Confussed me bad


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## oops1 (Jun 8, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I bet he thinks were treating him like doc44 since no one will talk to him.



When I finally figured out what yall were talkin about.. I lol'ed in my pants.. Poor Bo$$. Smh-ing


----------



## oops1 (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm assuming he had to unlock his new phone as well as the old thread to post that.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 8, 2015)

Me too ooops!


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2015)

and he was so proud that he was posting with his new phone


----------



## T.P. (Jun 8, 2015)

I hate it for him when he comes out of the drs office and finds out he's been banned. They'll be worse than the rear entry exam.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 8, 2015)

Where do they get these mods?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2015)

he must be on the special mod program


----------



## T.P. (Jun 8, 2015)

Whassup, crakajak????


----------



## T.P. (Jun 8, 2015)

He was mighty proud of his live from the drs office smartphone post though.


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2015)

Crakajak surprise?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 8, 2015)

Let's all go to the other thread so he'll see our names at the bottom and let him run the post up to 2000 trying to get us to talk to him.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 8, 2015)

Bo$$ don't pay no numbers no attention.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 8, 2015)

Or threads.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Bo$$ gonna rang yalls necks for makin sport of him!


----------



## oops1 (Jun 8, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Let's all go to the other thread so he'll see our names at the bottom and let him run the post up to 2000 trying to get us to talk to him.



That's just mean right thera


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2015)

this thread will be closed by the time he gets out of the Doc's office.....he won't read back


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

O woo is me


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2015)

lol-ed


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

I almost posted in the other one


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 8, 2015)

Figured I would swing by to see who got banded and why.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

The doc is wondering why he is laffing


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2015)

rydert said:


> lol-ed



all ova yo self?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

Crakajak said:


> Figured I would swing by to see who got banded and why.



Thanks for sharing


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 8, 2015)

Now I'm confewused!


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> all ova yo self?



just my left shoe...........


----------



## oops1 (Jun 8, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Now I'm confewused!



What did you not get.. Nutnut?. Maybe I could splain it to ya


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Hey!!


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2015)

oops1 is being helpful.........


----------



## oops1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks for noticing.. Dirt. Tryin to turn over a new leaf.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2015)

it's folks like oops1 that makes this place so great


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 8, 2015)

Sorry the fishing was no good CC, but, catching trash fish is better than no fish.  

Were you using a steel leader, or florocarbon?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 8, 2015)

Crakajak, you got corn coming up?


----------



## oops1 (Jun 8, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> it's folks like oops1 that makes this place so great



Sig line material rit thera^^^^


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2015)

Lol @ Boss money


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2015)

That's to funny


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 8, 2015)

mattech said:


> That's to funny



I read back this morning and then I saw a new post. LOL. That's funny, BO$$ just showin off now!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm hot


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

Wut tall think


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I'm hot



yes you are


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2015)

posting from Dr office on my new smart phone


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2015)

giggle


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

This phone spells what it wants


----------



## oops1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Toot?


----------



## oops1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Carp


----------



## oops1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Yes


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Mud, Did you see the fish on Facebook?


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2015)

I don't know if he did or not.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 8, 2015)

We never saw any fishing pics Honkey


----------



## oops1 (Jun 8, 2015)

I believe he did


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2015)

mattech said:


> I don't know if he did or not.



i do not know either


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 8, 2015)

Unless I missed them


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 8, 2015)

What page?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I believe he did



how do you know this?


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2015)

I saw a fish......but it wasn't on facebook...


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2015)

i believe i saw it on fishbook......


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2015)

or maybe it was fishhook.........


----------



## ccherry (Jun 8, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Sorry the fishing was no good CC, but, catching trash fish is better than no fish.
> 
> Were you using a steel leader, or florocarbon?



Florocarbon....you're right I did have some fun but I wanted some to eat also


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm going to Ft Walton in a couple of weeks. Gonna fish the pier while we're there


----------



## oops1 (Jun 8, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> how do you know this?



I pm'ed him and he said he did.. Reckon he was tellin me a fib?


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2015)

probably........


----------



## ccherry (Jun 8, 2015)

Good luck 7mag. I was just surf fishing mostly so I could hang with the family


----------



## oops1 (Jun 8, 2015)

rydert said:


> probably........



That Mud is a rascal


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 8, 2015)

ccherry said:


> Florocarbon....you're right I did have some fun but I wanted some to eat also



Hate it you didn't catch anything to eat.  That does stink.  

I'm headed down to SGI on Saturday, hoping for some filets too.  They say the Pompano were thick a few weeks back, but they will prolly be long GON by the time I get there.  Same as the flounder.


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2015)

Fish??


----------



## oops1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Yes.. Dirt. That is a fish


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 8, 2015)

Had a bear attack night for last across the nc line near Fontana. Somebody go get thestory and put it somewhere. I on tablet and ccan't or don't know how !! Its at wlos or "my 40".


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 8, 2015)

Somebody needs a sellfie stick


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2015)

flop


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2015)

fish flop


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 8, 2015)

hay


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 8, 2015)

Here ya go Greg

http://abcnews.go.com/US/teen-attacked-bear-sleeping-hammock-campsite/story?id=31597955


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Somebody needs a sellfie stick



homo3 has one.....i'll forward pics........


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2015)

i love my selfie stick......i don't leave home without it


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 8, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Somebody needs a sellfie stick



Why in the world would somebody stick the theirelf ?


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2015)

That's the pier I caught them Spanish at mark.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 8, 2015)

If you gonna post in this thread, you better post now. Won't be around too much longer


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 8, 2015)

mattech said:


> That's the pier I caught them Spanish at mark.



That's what I was thinking


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 8, 2015)

First bear attack where there was actually contact that I have ever heard of in these parts !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 8, 2015)

This one will go down in history as the first goat ropein thread !!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 8, 2015)

There's always a 1st Greg


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 8, 2015)

Wonder if bo$$ is gone run this one up too?


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2015)

Live from the fertility clinic on my old smart phone.


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2015)

Y'all wish me luck.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 8, 2015)

Heard of lots of close calls, but they were when somebody got between mama and her young !


----------



## oops1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Woooooo.. Last post


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 8, 2015)

mattech said:


> Live from the fertility clinic on my old smart phone.



What you there for Matt?


----------



## oops1 (Jun 8, 2015)

That would be a rude awakening


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2015)

sounds like someone may have been sleeping in papa bears bed..........


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2015)

lol-ed^^


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2015)

boy and daddy not lol-ing..........


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2015)

last post..........


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2015)

lock it........


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2015)

flop


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2015)

dang


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2015)

lol's


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2015)

Last post , lock her down


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2015)

time for Bo$$ to start posting here


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 8, 2015)

So much fer the goat ropein !!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2015)

Bo$$ don't follow no silly rules


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 8, 2015)

Git!


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2015)

Work


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 8, 2015)

Who's got the next un


----------

